# Tabellen problem - colspan



## r3ddragon (13. März 2008)

Ganzer Code:

```
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  width="" style="border-color:#000000; border-style:double; padding:3px; border-width:3px;">

	<tr>

	<td valign="top"  width="202">



	<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  width="900" >

	<tr>

	<td colspan="2" valign="top" background="gfx/header.jpg" width="900" height="235"></td>

	</tr>

        <tr>

   	<td colspan="2" background="gfx/tab1.jpg" width="900" height="24"></td>

        </tr>

        <tr>

	<td valign="top" background="gfx/menu_top.jpg" width="149" height="24"></td>
	<td valign="top" background="gfx/content_top.jpg" width="751" height="24"></td>

	</tr>

        <tr>

	<td valign="top" background="gfx/menu.jpg" width="124" height="500"></td>
	<td valign="top" background="gfx/content.jpg" width="776" height="500"></td>

	</tr>


<tr>

<td colspan="2" background="gfx/footer.jpg" width="900" height="27"><center>Scripted by [R3D] - Design by Sir.Zeiber | &copy; 2008 NoXMa</center></td>

</tr>

</table>
```

Fehlerquelle


```
<tr>
<td valign="top" background="gfx/menu_top.jpg" width="149" height="24"></td>
<td valign="top" background="gfx/content_top.jpg" width="751" height="24"></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td valign="top" background="gfx/menu.jpg" width="124" height="500"></td>
<td valign="top" background="gfx/content.jpg" width="776" height="500"></td>
</tr>
```

Das Problem ist das die erste Spalte in der 1. Zeile breiter ist als in der 2. Zeile und so passiert es das er die  2. Zeile automatisch verbreitert , das will ich aber net, wie kann ich das ändern so das die beiden Spalten der 2 Zeilen verschiedene Bteiten haben.


Gruß R3D


----------



## Maik (13. März 2008)

Hi,

dann müsstest du das Tabellenkonstrukt noch weiter verschachteln, damit die Spaltenbreiten im Tabellengerüst unabhängig voneinander sind.

Oder du versuchst das Layout anstelle der Tabelle mit DIVs und CSS umzusetzen, denn semantisch sind Tabellen hierfür überhaupt nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## deostift (14. März 2008)

Geht nicht bzw. Du müsstest noch eine dritte Spalte hinzufügen was aber völlig unsinnig wäre. Du kannst in Excel z.B. auch nur die Breite für eine komplette Spalte definieren.

Ich kann Dir auch - wie schon Maik - empfehlen, dich in CSS einzuarbeiten mit dem Du HTML Elemente formatieren kannst.


----------

